# Daytraders workstation



## wayneL (6 September 2006)

Don't miss that trade!!


----------



## wayneL (7 September 2006)

Here's one for paper trading


----------



## watsonc (7 September 2006)

That toilet would be handy I must say. lol


----------



## professor_frink (7 September 2006)

nice workstations wayne!

here's my home office-


----------



## professor_frink (7 September 2006)

And this is for when I'm out and about-


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (7 September 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> And this is for when I'm out and about-




Slightly concerned with this set-up ,do you use Bluetooth or is it an optional extra.


----------



## NettAssets (7 September 2006)

It's those extension cords causing the run on copper


----------



## professor_frink (8 September 2006)

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> Slightly concerned with this set-up ,do you use Bluetooth or is it an optional extra.




An optional extra that I couldn't afford  

Just gotta make sure you have a strong back before you get one of these set ups!!!


----------

